# Picture game.....Random things in your cupboard



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Some one started this game as a cell game after looking in my kitchen LMAO.
Do you have a cupboard with random things in it?









I've got noodles, 1 doughnut, M&M's, a few goldfish crackers, Blueberry Bagels, and not sure why but a mini fan. 
:rofl::rofl:

What's in your cupboard?


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

my cupboard....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: You wish that was your cupboard lmao


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NinaThePitbull said:


> my cupboard....


I asked you to keep that photo private!:rofl:


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

whenever you two are ready to stop in for a cup of tea...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nothing fancy in my cupboard (unlike in Oscars :rofl besides food and dishes.But I do have what I call a junk drawer in the kitchen.In it is stuff like some small hand tools (so I don't have to go through my husbands tool boxes looking for some everytime I have to fix something),scissors,staples,staple gun,duck tape,electrical tape,etc..... Just a bunch of crap like that.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! Holly.. I didn't know you liked to play rough! Haha! I won't tell nobody! We have a junk drawer, if you will... with toothpicks, coupons, measuring cups, a screwdriver w/interchangeable bits, twist ties, etc in it. Nothing fancy in the cupboards, as you called it.. down south, we call em cabinets! Lol!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

lol Oh I have a junk drawer too lol. It's got little needless suringes for the dogs and cat's medicine a ton of band-aids and weird random thing I'm still not sure what there used for lmao


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

made jill clean the cupboards out a while ago so we could actually find stuff... this is my favorite one tho


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ah haaaaaaaaaaaaaa Looks like my kitchen from the house party on sat


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

get some help ladies!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO What's wrong with the girls that like to party


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

don't be jealous. girls just wanna have fun


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Ah haaaaaaaaaaaaaa Looks like my kitchen from the house party on sat


Third one from the right, that's my poison of choice. ( don't like Tanqueray), just make sure I get an extra lime.

Becca, you got the stuff that makes you sick in the morning ! lol
kg420 got the stuff that true alcys love.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol @ Oscar! That's for sure... thankfully, I've been blessed to only be hungover once in my life! I learned to drink stuff that won't cause that affect, or to limit myself and still have a good time! Haha... limits, yeah right! I don't drink nowadays, but I'd love to throw back a few every now and again!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Third one from the right, that's my poison of choice. ( don't like Tanqueray), just make sure I get an extra lime.
> 
> Becca, you got the stuff that makes you sick in the morning ! lol
> kg420 got the stuff that true alcys love.


Oh yea alcy's love my house. You've never partied till you wake up in the morning with no pants on wondering how the heck you got in bed


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Oh yea alcy's love my house. You've never partied till you wake up in the morning with no pants on wondering how the heck you got in bed


edit:
You've never really partied till you wake up in the morning with no pants on wondering how the heck you got in Mexico


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no I'm never going to Mexico. Girls like me go there and never come back, I'm cool. lol


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah right, some Jaggermeister and Jack Daniels and you'll be on the next thing smoking toward Tijuana... can you say...










*andale, andela, arribe arriba !!!*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO  No way man I have never ever wanted to go there at all, and I'm pretty sure I never will.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LMAO  No way man I have never ever wanted to go there at all, and I'm pretty sure I never will.


i hear ya, definitely overrated.
Baja and the south not included. Northern M is not my thing.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao. yeah i dont get hangovers. n i hate beer. i jus drink whatever tastes good. except jager... we don't get along well... i'm lucky i still have friends after that night...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I see all the bad stories on TV man I know lol. With my luck I'd be the one to get kidnapped and never be seen again. I'm out


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> lmao. yeah i dont get hangovers. n i hate beer. i jus drink whatever tastes good. except jager... we don't get along well... i'm lucky i still have friends after that night...


I did a shot called a volcano on my wedding day - it had jager in it I am POSITIVE. Needless to say - I was a drunk white trash bride. Hung out on a fire escape drinking and smoking the entire time.

Jager is B.A.D.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

tt557 said:


> I did a shot called a volcano on my wedding day - it had jager in it I am POSITIVE. Needless to say - I was a drunk white trash bride. Hung out on a fire escape drinking and smoking the entire time.
> 
> Jager is B.A.D.


yeah we were doin shots of jager with redbull chasers after we were already drunk. thot i should keep up with the big boys that night. when the redbull ran out it was just shots of jager chased with more jager... long night. blacked out but evidentally i tried bitin mike's ex wife's name tatted on his arm off... bit his face and the top of his head and bit my friend bridgette... put my foot in somebodys face and asked how it smelled... then mike was bein a jerk so i tried goin home with his friend and that went over real well with mike, and his friend's chick that was my friend then too...

jager is a BIG no no...  ahahaha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ah haaa OMG you guys. Jager's good for us we can down a few bottles in a night and not get crazy it's the Patron that get us in trouble over here. Last time we drank Patron Ryan got in a fight with my friends old lady and I broke my friend Jake's nose lol. He was pouring blood like a water fall.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a list of No's - 
Jager
JD
Mudslides
Red Wine
Tequila -any kind except Tequila Rose....love that stuff!!
Straight Vodka - any kind
Cosmo's
Apple Martini's - but it's really the glasses fault. If you dont drink em quick they tend to spill!!! 

sorry for jacking the cupboard post - but I like talking about drinking!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwwww man you got a ton of good stuff on the NO list. 
Straight vodka is so good mmmmmmmm I could chug it like water 
Best drinks ever are chocolate cake shot. They taste so good you just want more and by the time you know it your totally hammered


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao- somebody bet me i couldn't finish half a 5th of vodka after i was already drunk. BOTTOMS UP!!!  i hate to lose or be proven wrong... we danced for a lil bit after that n then passed out


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO every one knows better then to make bet with me or tell me I wont do it cause that's just asking for trouble. I told this drunk loser at the bar I was gunna stab him and he was like ha ha I don't think you will. So I grabbed a fork that was sitting there on a table and buried that sucker into is forearm. LMAO That'll teach people not to tell me I wont do something


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

No the best is sticking a bottle of rum or vodka - whichever you prefer...into a watermelon.
By the end of the night everyone is eating it with their hands & spitting seeds on each other. 
Did this while camping once and we all woke up the next day sticky & seeds stuck randomly to our cheeks, arms, in our hair....it was fun!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

LMAO KG. ahahaha u got me bustin up. thats my kinda chick. OMG. haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I do that to Bombay Sapphire is awesome in a watermelon.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> LMAO KG. ahahaha u got me bustin up. thats my kinda chick. OMG. haha


LMAO  I bet we would have all sorts of fun partyin together. :woof::woof:


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

man you ladies are funny and can drink it up me I love to it all got no bad one even if they get me in trouble...lol Jack, Jim, Johnny, patron, jegar, cognac, rum, cause down here aint nothing better than a mojito.... but I like stuff straight up maybe on the rocks.
but the good stuff for sure 
KG you are insane but cool I bet that was the last dude said to anyone "I dont think you will" no,no,no he must have screamed like a little biotch...lmao


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

pittybull01 said:


> man you ladies are funny and can drink it up me I love to it all got no bad one even if they get me in trouble...lol Jack, Jim, Johnny, patron, jegar, cognac, rum, cause down here aint nothing better than a mojito.... but I like stuff straight up maybe on the rocks.
> but the good stuff for sure
> KG you are insane but cool I bet that was the last dude said to anyone "I dont think you will" no,no,no he must have screamed like a little biotch...lmao


 Your not the first to tell me that, I take it as a compliment we all gotta get a little crazy sometimes right 
OMG it was so funny. He totally freaked out. I went to the bar with the guys after work when I was in a different shop and they were crackin up. It was so funny. He's actually my friend J's friend, It wasn't the first time I stabbed him with a fork either but it was the last and he never messed with me again  The first time was in the tattoo shop and J rubbed ink in it and it totally stayed there


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

omg the dude didn't remember the first time?!!! lmao.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I've been watchin this bored like a hawk. I just have to comment, yall kno i don't drink but i kno what it is lol. Yall some bad kiddies. Yall do alotta no no's XD Do ya thang, me okay over here. Gimme somma dis and i'll fall down the stairs on a string of adrenaline 4real . 





















Dang, gimme ANYTHING BFMV and i'm off tha hook


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

im a Fan of bacardi 151. I never drink it straight out of the bottle. WHy you ask? well i dont want to die at the age of 26 lol

Other than that, i love Red Headed sl*ts, sex on the beach, Hard iced tea, BUDWISER, and the REAL Jager, not that fake stuff from the states


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> im a Fan of bacardi 151. I never drink it straight out of the bottle. WHy you ask? well i dont want to die at the age of 26 lol
> 
> Other than that, i love Red Headed sl*ts, sex on the beach, Hard iced tea, BUDWISER, and the REAL Jager, not that fake stuff from the states


Oh yum you got good taste in drinks


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

........... I took a pic yesterday to show you what was in my cabinet. Kinda glad I didn't post it now.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> ........... I took a pic yesterday to show you what was in my cabinet. Kinda glad I didn't post it now.


Awwwwww man what was it? Come on show me now I'm intrigued


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

right?! me too!!! don't be ashamed


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Come on Jon show us


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

U know u wanna  bust out the pic!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Do it do it


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

You guys have too much fun over here!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Come on Jon, what is it you got it full of S&M toys whips and chains and stuff. Wall mounts and swings. WTF is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMFAO


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Come on Jon, what is it you got it full of S&M toys whips and chains and stuff. Wall mounts and swings. WTF is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMFAO


SSSHHH! We can't talk about my cupboard like that! It's suppose to be a secret.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

x-Marky-x said:


> SSSHHH! We can't talk about my cupboard like that! It's suppose to be a secret.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: that's so awesome


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

No, for real though, I got chains in my cupboard, just not the kind we would all like? Got toys too! But what kinda is the mystery I'll leave you solving for tonight.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

hehehe, I totally took a pic too. Finding out that kids are watching takes all the fun outta it


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> hehehe, I totally took a pic too. Finding out that kids are watching takes all the fun outta it


You gotta pm me then cause Im dying


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

ugh me too!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ha ha ha I found out what it is but im not tellin 
Love ya Jon


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

________________________________________________________________


----------

